# Anyone use Standard Pressure .45 loads for self defense?



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

My PT-145 isn't "offically" rated for +P's and since I'd like to shoot a bunch of what I carry for practice I really didn't want to overstress it with more than occasional use, so does anyone carry non+P loads in their .45? I was looking at the DPX loads for short barrels but the bullet sure seems light even for all copper, maybe defeats the purpose of a .45 alltogether. Anyone have experience with any hard hitting and relatively fast 200 or 230 gr. HP's that are still standard pressure?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had 1911s for many years (non right now). Always has Winchester SXT as my defense ammo. Never used +p.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*WW-are fine.*

All this hype about +p and special loads is OK but, stop to think how in the world did our Fathers ever win WWII without them +P loads. A lot of these new loads are hyped to jack up the price and make more money for the company. Stop and think, if you hit (most inportant) a BG with a 200gr or 230gr hard ball at around 850fps. Where is he going to be? On the floor where else. It doesn't take a +p to do that. The frist round of defence is to stop the BG. Second round is if not dead hold for Leo's or kill.:smt068


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Baldy said:


> All this hype about +p and special loads is OK but, stop to think how in the world did our Fathers ever win WWII without them +P loads. A lot of these new loads are hyped to jack up the price and make more money for the company. Stop and think, if you hit (most inportant) a BG with a 200gr or 230gr hard ball at around 850fps. Where is he going to be? On the floor where else. It doesn't take a +p to do that. The frist round of defence is to stop the BG. Second round is if not dead hold for Leo's or kill.:smt068


YUP

I have no burning desire to use +P in my .45s


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Baldy said:


> All this hype about +p and special loads is OK but, stop to think how in the world did our Fathers ever win WWII without them +P loads. A lot of these new loads are hyped to jack up the price and make more money for the company. Stop and think, if you hit (most inportant) a BG with a 200gr or 230gr hard ball at around 850fps. Where is he going to be? On the floor where else. It doesn't take a +p to do that. The frist round of defence is to stop the BG. Second round is if not dead hold for Leo's or kill.:smt068


+ 1 I do my own reloading, and load for accuracy instead of velocity. I think bullet placement is a lot more important than the speed of the bullet.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

P97 said:


> + 1 I do my own reloading, and load for accuracy instead of velocity. I think bullet placement is a lot more important than the speed of the bullet.


+1

Remember if you have to shoot it's to stop the threat. Sometimes that takes several rounds.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Good to hear...I'm in the same camp it seems, rather shoot a manageable load accurately than have a hand-cannon jumping all over the place. I guess I was on the right track then, I did pick up 2 boxes of Winchester JHP's that have the same weight and stats as the SXT's (230gr - Muzzle Velocity: 880 fps Muzzle Energy: 396 ft. lbs)....looks like just a different bullet (no to mention boxes of 50 instead of 20). I also picked up a small box of Hornady 200gr. XTP's to try, I'd like to use the low flash TAP's but they're all +P's.

Thanks again for the info and keep it coming, I'm a new .45 owner.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Just a thought. 

Buy several brands and WEIGHTS of defensive ammo. See what your particular gun likes and use it. 

Personally my USPc .45 like Win. SXT 230gr hp and Hornady Custom XTP 200gr hp


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

<shrug> Almost anything you can stuff in your .45 will work fine on an attacker. Just make sure the gun is reliable with whatever you choose.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> <shrug> Almost anything you can stuff in your .45 will work fine on an attacker. Just make sure the gun is reliable with whatever you choose.


Kinda what I figured (and why I bought a .45 actually) but then you go on some places and people are hyping super-duper XYZ, Armor-Coated, Depleated Uranium rounds traveling Mach 25 and it makes you start to think "Huh, 900 fps looks kinda slow" :smt110 (especially when you're used to shooting .357 sig at 1350).

...BUT you guys put my mind at ease, Thanks...guess I should have listened to my first instincs and to the combat stories of 1 shot drops w/ 1911's while other's were plugging away with their 9mm parabelliums. :smt071


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, standard 230 gr .45 ammo will suffice :smt071 :smt071


----------

